# 2007 Honda FIT SQ install -



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello everyone - please don't hesitate to comment or suggest anything.

First off to give you a little BG of the previous install. It consisted of an Audison LRx 2.4 powering a passive 3 way set of Focal K2P's. Eclipse CD 7200 MKII, Rockford Fosgate 3sixty.2 and many sub amps powering a Focal K2P 33KX (13") - sealed. 

Here goes....(see photos)

I'm starting from scratch and I'm hoping to have everything done (except the F/G box) in 2 weeks.

HU: Eclipse CD7200 MKII
PROC: 2x Rockfordfosgate 3sixty.2
Amps: Audison LRx 2.4, 2.9, 4.5
SPRKS: Focal K2Power: KP100, KBE 165, 33KX ~ Vifa Tweets(thanks FOZZZ)
Interconnects: Streetwires & 0/1 welding cable(thanks MUTT) 
Notes: BIG 3, Kinetik HC1400, dynamat trunk, doors, kickpannels more soon
*Audison LRx 400.1 FOR SALE - Make an offer - gotta go*


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

AMP Rack Design options. I'm leaning towards _Setup #6_

any thoughts?


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

why do you need (2) 3sixty's??


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

TXwrxWagon said:


> why do you need (2) 3sixty's??


 +1


Setup 3 with the 360.2 hidden ftw.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

jonnyanalog said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Setup 3 with the 360.2 hidden ftw.


X2 on the number #3 setup, except put all power distribution, fuse holder in the back.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

3way active + sub


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

veloze said:


> X2 on the number #3 setup, except put all power distribution, fuse holder in the back.


Do you mean underneath the amp rack?


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Do you mean underneath the amp rack?


Personally, the less clutter...the better. If you can put them underneath & have easy access in case you need to change fuses, make other connections...go for it!!

You can run all the power cable to feed the amps from under thru small holes with grommets. Very clean install!!!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

That is a great idea - the concept was considered - I'd like to have everything accessible within 30 seconds. I'm going to try Setup #3 & #6.

Also I should mention there is going to be a beauty board covering the wiring and a second beauty board out of carpet to be used during hauling tasks.


----------



## nakamichidenon (Nov 5, 2007)

# 3 x3 on that... Julian..


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Sound good to me, but if you need a little inspiration search for simplicityinsound (Bing) install threads This guy is the guru when it comes to clean installs. He has second to none attention to detail, very skillful craftsmanship, and the SQ systems he builds, sound darn great. 

You may wanna PM GaryEBell for some help. He's was one of Alpine's master builders of the famous IMPRINT RLS, Sinister 6, Alpine Sport boat


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Deconstruction Begins - man does it get dark fast after 7pm!


















Sub is going here!




































more tomorrow!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

nakamichidenon said:


> # 3 x3 on that... Julian..


Enzo - There were screws left in the Audison amp you sold me and I cannot get them out! 

Can anyone suggest a way to get them out? The screw head are a tad too big - How you got them in there is beyond me! Drywall screws in car audio hmm!


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

wo0t, been waitin for a fit install... this will give me some ideas for my own car.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

AVIDEDTR said:


> AMP Rack Design options. I'm leaning towards _Setup #6_
> 
> any thoughts?


I like the asymmetry of #1. One change: Flip the distribution blocks, so the single one is on the bottom and the pair are above it.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

AVIDEDTR said:


> 3way active + sub


SO you're going to send Front to the first 3sixty & rear to the 2nd?? am I getting you right?

Will the crossover in the 3sixty allow for a band-pass for your mid bass? I'm just curious or will you cascade into the amplifier's crossover?

interesting use of the 3sixty's

#3 by the way...

Rob
2004 WRX Wagon


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

TXwrxWagon said:


> SO you're going to send Front to the first 3sixty & rear to the 2nd?? am I getting you right?
> 
> Will the crossover in the 3sixty allow for a band-pass for your mid bass? I'm just curious or will you cascade into the amplifier's crossover?
> 
> ...


360.2 can hp/lp/bp/ap all outputs , i am using a similar setup x2 360s, a 360.1 off the oem hu to flatten and rear fill then to the 360.2 for full active front & sub


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

2167 said:


> 360.2 can hp/lp/bp/ap all outputs , i am using a similar setup x2 360s, a 360.1 off the oem hu to flatten and rear fill then to the 360.2 for full active front & sub


2167 said it best - it does what I and maybe anyone needs. It's too bad I need two:
Front from my HU to 3sixty # 1 
Rear from my HU to 3sixty #2
Sub from my HU to 3sixty #1 & #2 - ( yes i know I hav to adjust both eq's equally - RF TECH confirmed )


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

I wouldn't think the Fit OE HU would have that much processing/crossover stuff in it .. Interesting...

I guess I need to print a hard copy of the 3Sixty manual & read through it.. 

thanks for the 411,, its a popular car here in Dallas...

Rob
2004 WRX Wagon


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

dayum dbl post

Rob
2004 WRX Wagon


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Deconstruction Begins - man does it get dark fast after 7pm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Images are not working for me. Seems like you have to register on that forum to see them.

Im watching this one closely. I drive the SADM version of this ie. right hand drive and due to a lack of dash kits for the rh version I can't install any aftermarket decks.

Also considering the 3Sixty route.


----------



## MajorChipHazard (Feb 10, 2008)

Awesome kit you have there.Im loving your avatar it's so cool


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

AVIDEDTR said:


> 2167 said it best - it does what I and maybe anyone needs. It's too bad I need two:
> Front from my HU to 3sixty # 1
> Rear from my HU to 3sixty #2
> Sub from my HU to 3sixty #1 & #2 - ( yes i know I hav to adjust both eq's equally - RF TECH confirmed )


There is a mod that will allow you to use one Master Volume/Sub knob on multiple units here 
http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/scripts/rightnow.cfg/php.exe/enduser/std_adp.php?p_sid=hxxQ4pgj&p_lva=&p_faqid=763&p_created=1149699888&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9ncmlkc29ydD0mcF9yb3dfY250PTIwJnBfc2VhcmNoX3RleHQ9JnBfc2VhcmNoX3R5cGU9MyZwX3Byb2RfbHZsMT01JnBfcHJvZF9sdmwyPTQ5JnBfY2F0X2x2bDE9fmFueX4mcF9jYXRfbHZsMj1_YW55fiZwX3NvcnRfYnk9ZGZsdCZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li=


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

I am going to watch this build as I like the fit...

B-


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

for me, the goal is if you can keep things symetrical overall, it usually looks better. if you cannot keep the entire set up symetrical, try to keep the individual groups symetrical, meaning, try to keep the amps symetrical even if the amp cluster as a whole is off set.

being that you have three difference sizes of amps, my preference for you would be set up number 3, but with the amps centered in the well. and then, beuacse the amps for a long straight rack down the middle, i would try to do something on either side that is long and runs up and down the entire side as well. i would personally prolly do, on each side, to seperate racks that line up as a sraight long rack that sandwitch the amp rack, with first a D block (the fused one) with wires showing nicely, and then the 360.2 

one on each side, this would create a balanced, symetrical layout to the hatch. of course, without seeing hte car, of course i cnat be sure if thats possible or not.

however, i am not a big fan of the 360.2 to be honest. i have done a few insatlls now with the 360.2 as virtually the only difference in the design versus another install with another processor, such as a 701 or zapco DSP, and i just never feel that hte 360 sounds that great, a bit stuffy and not as airy and not that clean either. not sure how to describe it really...

but thats my opinion only


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

DAY 2
Ok today wasn't pretty eventful but i did some SHOPPING!!!!! WOOOO HOOOO

Picked up some 16 pieces of Dynamat Extreme (going in tomorrow) Heater is ready to help and a heat gun for the suborn pieces.
(Binky has them for $20 a sheet)

Streewires 4 gauge Power and Ground
Loom for Streetwires RCA
0/1 Welding Cable (thanks to MTT) - got on Sunday!
Relay for the 3-6 fans
16gauge PWR/GND/REM cables
14 gauge Remote and Swtiched remote signal for the fans.











DAY 2.2

Ok Back seats are out, along with buckles and the e-brake.
Next was the carpet - I couldn't believe how simple it came out without a hitch.
Shop vac time
A little vinegar and water to clean out the greasy spots and get her prepped for the tomorrow's Dynamat Day and maybe power wire through the firewall.

Enjoy the pics. 

I have no garage again! DAMN IT!
































































Day 2.3

UPS came today - PARTS EXPRESS - GOTTA LOVE IT!!!



















DAY 2.4

Amp rack layout is set.
My house is official and dump zone!
She tucked away for the night in the garage!

Peace at last



















Got a little creative with my DSLR


----------



## PScalfano (Dec 7, 2007)

Excellent choice on the orange. I love the folding rear seats. Did you get the sport or non-sport? Subscribed!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

PScalfano said:


> Excellent choice on the orange. I love the folding rear seats. Did you get the sport or non-sport? Subscribed!


PScalfano - Thanks for the comments - The FIT Orange comes exclusively in the SPORT.

Cheers

J


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

Just to get some clarity on the differences in models.

Here they are branded as the Honda Jazz and you get 2 models. 1.4i and 1.5i VTEC both in DSI Auto and Manual

I take it the sport is a VTEC?


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

Just to get some clarity on the differences in models.

Here they are branded as the Honda Jazz and you get 2 models. 1.4i and 1.5i VTEC both in DSI Auto and Manual

I take it the sport is a VTEC?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Vtech 1.5i Yes for the Sport however for the DX and LX (2007 model) not 100% certain but i believe they are all the same engine! Yes they are the Jazz in europe!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

7 hours of DYNAMAT Day from hell - at-least the majority is done - now all the bendy corners of the trunk and trunk lid.

_1st Year Wedding Anniversary this weekend_:wood:
so no updates till sunday night b4 work!

Off to the hot tub!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Techflex has arrived and slipped into place!

Loomed the RCA's and getting ready for tomorrows firewall drilling!

gnite


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks exciting, can't wait to see how this ends up


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Big_Valven said:


> Looks exciting, can't wait to see how this ends up


Thank you _I'm enjoying your:Big Valven's Holden VX Commodore - JL, Orion, Custom Integration - Great work!_- up early today to got some wire in! Dynamat will be wrapped up on Monday once the pain in my hands subsides.

I'll post more photos shortly!
DIY rocks!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

DAY 4 

~ Removed the vent fan/blower(whatever it's called) not easy but took my time and removed it without a fuss.

~ Firewall drilling install Streewires 0/1 Bushing - Run 0/1 welding cable(techflex'd) to the batt - zip ties ever 6 inches or closer.

~ Applied adhesive cable ties and zip'd the 0/1, rca's(loomed) and remote/ground switch wire(fans).

Removed the battery 

Done for day 4

Back at it day 6


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

DAY 4.1


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

damm nice equipment with focal and audison.. i just afraid the little car wont' produce enought power to drive those hiend equipment. Good stuff!


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

bom ftw! and yes, all fits in north america have the same engines


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

khanhfat said:


> damm nice equipment with focal and audison.. i just afraid the little car wont' produce enought power to drive those hiend equipment. Good stuff!


investigating on an HO alt - however from what I've read it's computer controlled not sure if it can be bypassed without having to install a second alt!

J


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Day 6

Well today was all about the Kinetik Battery, InLine Fuses holders, and plexi top and bottom plates

Top plate isn't in just yet - OPINIONS YES or NO???

Let me know!

Cheers

Ju

Off to work - Midnights Argh!!!!!!


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

Looks excellent.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

DAY 7

Not much to show - Soldered some cables and thats about it!

Hopefully tomorrow doesn't rain!


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

what size kinetik is that? and also, could you post up how much mounting depth you have when you get to that stage? thanks a lot! once i save up enough money, i'll start my stealth install in my fit...

edit: nm i see what size it is in the first post haha


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Day 8
Today's update isn't very photogenic but none the less some work got done!

Midbass, Midrange, Tweeter wires all ran. Midbass wires were ran along the floor zip tied every 6".

Midrange and Tweeter wires were ran up along the head liner behind the massive air bag curtains. Dynamatted more of the hatch.

Dynamat continues tomorrow - Hatch, rear pannels where every else the last two sheet can go! So 16 sheets will do the entire floor, hatch and rear pannels. My best guess would be 30 sheets, to do the entire car including the head liner. Maybe this upcoming spring I'll do it

The carpet is getting the power washer tomorrow(today was schdeuled but the f'n snow got in the way! - I have some 'PITA' salt stains from the past two winters that will not come out!

Tomorrow I'll post more photos

Cheers Ju


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

fit_tuner said:


> what size kinetik is that? and also, could you post up how much mounting depth you have when you get to that stage? thanks a lot! once i save up enough money, i'll start my stealth install in my fit...
> 
> edit: nm i see what size it is in the first post haha


The battery is a Kinetik HC1400.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

nice line up on fuses and battery this gonna be baddass SQ set uup with audison.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Good luck with the Kinetik. We had to swap out just about every one our shop sold at least twice. Every time we called Kinetik they made up some excuse as to why it wouldn't work, and we'd have to upgrade to an 1800 or 2400 or something that wouldn't fit. 

Jay


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> Good luck with the Kinetik. We had to swap out just about every one our shop sold at least twice. Every time we called Kinetik they made up some excuse as to why it wouldn't work, and we'd have to upgrade to an 1800 or 2400 or something that wouldn't fit.
> 
> Jay


Battery is going on 6 months so far it has been flawless - What you saw was an upgrdae to the original plexi top!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

khanhfat said:


> nice line up on fuses and battery this gonna be baddass SQ set uup with audison.


Thanks man - I was running it passive for alomost 1 year so far and loved it!

Going active should help with stage widths and better SQ in the End!

Time will tell!


----------



## theRESONANCE (Aug 28, 2008)

I had a question regarding the Kinetik Batteries.. I too bought a HC1400 :]

Did yours come with the top two screw on -- Positive/Negative terminals ?
This is the first time i had to replace my battery. 

But rather than getting the usual studs, i got two screw on bolts. 










I'm planning to use a Streetwires Battery Terminal, but am unsure how to connect them because of the bolts. Did you have to buy some studs to connect the terminals ?
I dont have to go out and get this right- Ebay Link

Yes i know, I'm dumb. I just dont want to do this wrong hehe.


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

What about these? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Scosche-GMBP-GM...0627994QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
You might even find them locally


----------



## theRESONANCE (Aug 28, 2008)

I looked at those but wasn't sure b/c i thought it was specifically for side posts.

As long as i know that i'll be needing a stud :]
I should probably check Autozone tomorrow..


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

theRESONANCE said:


> I had a question regarding the Kinetik Batteries.. I too bought a HC1400 :]
> 
> Did yours come with the top two screw on -- Positive/Negative terminals ?
> This is the first time i had to replace my battery.
> ...



Yes mine came with the battery - Strange that yours didn't! Seens dumb not to sell them without!


----------



## theRESONANCE (Aug 28, 2008)

gah ! my thoughts exactly.

Thanks guys :].
All of the posts are 1 standard size correcto?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

theRESONANCE said:


> gah ! my thoughts exactly.
> 
> Thanks guys :].
> All of the posts are 1 standard size correcto?


Sorry I wouldn't know - Haven't replaced them - they fit my Streetwires gear 100%


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

When we were carrying them, they only came with the 1800's and above. The problem we ran into was that the screw in things the factory terminals fit on (studs, for lack of a better term) would loosen up and cause problems, after a few of those we tried to tighten them more and they would strip out. We couldn't get a decent compromise out of those, so we usually ended up removing the factory (car side) terminals and using a sh!tload of ring connectors and the bolts that came with the batteries...which usually meant a bunch of extra work for us.

Jay


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

i havent used them on a kinetix but i have used them on yellow top optimas, the last three optimas i used need to be shimmed i used one large flat washer,between the base of the brass post and the battery, just be careful when tightening


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Seems to me if you are gonna supply something with your product, it should just work, not require me to dig up extra parts. 

Kinetik batteries didn't really fit anywhere as a bolt in, expanded, bulged and had to be replaced so often that I'll never recommend them to anyone.

Even if they've fixed the problems. Like they say, "You don't get a second chance to make a first impression."

Jay


----------



## theRESONANCE (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, i guess the problem was easily fixed...
Went down to local autoshop, bought a pair of studs for less than 3 bucks.
They look real cheap though, one is bigger than the other... One of the Streetwires battery clamps attach real well.. The other one is kind of just.. idk; sittin there on top of it... Unsure what to do about it;

I agree with the rest of you... Kinetik should have made it more convenient.

Avided TR; sorry for the thread jack !!! 
i'm loving the install ! keep it up :].. I smell killer SQ.


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

theRESONANCE said:


> Well, i guess the problem was easily fixed...
> Went down to local autoshop, bought a pair of studs for less than 3 bucks.
> They look real cheap though, one is bigger than the other... One of the Streetwires battery clamps attach real well.. The other one is kind of just.. idk; sittin there on top of it... Unsure what to do about it;
> 
> ...


Is it one of the cheap lead type? If thats the case you can take it back or file it down so the clamp fits. Try a local car audio shop they should have the brass ones (Posts not ballz)I think brass is a better conductor. Its closest to gold or is it lead? hmmm in regards to conductivity...

Oh and sorry Avided TR


----------



## theRESONANCE (Aug 28, 2008)

gah... Lead... has to be;; it was 2.75.. now i just feel ridiculous.
Didn't think it mattered that much. I mean its a fat post, and if it touches 100% then its going to have conductivity.
I'm not sure if i know of any Local Car audio shops here... =.= 
I'd imagine that my studs are really going to defeat the purpose of my 0 gauge.


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

theRESONANCE said:


> gah... Lead... has to be;; it was 2.75.. now i just feel ridiculous.
> Didn't think it mattered that much. I mean its a fat post, and if it touches 100% then its going to have conductivity.
> I'm not sure if i know of any Local Car audio shops here... =.=
> I'd imagine that my studs are really going to defeat the purpose of my 0 gauge.


Dont feel bad "getting there is half the battle" -GI Joe , Just use the lead ones for know it should be OK, or use them and order the brass ones for bling factor. One other place to check is a battery retailer (interstate has stores here in No Cal)


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

DAY 9 BIG day

re-installed vent fan
Ran a 10gauge B+, IGN and GND - fusing not complete yet!
Trunk Grounding block - 14.52 @ Bat - 14.41 @ Trunk - not bad (thanks Fozzz)
Carpet belly installed
Rear seats/belts installed
Cut out 1/4" ply lower board
eDEAD liquid - Trunk panels, A pillar maybe more - 2nd layer tomorrow

Tomorrow re-install front seats, and all main cabin panels

enjoy!


----------



## PScalfano (Dec 7, 2007)

Do you expect to notice a difference from the weight of the sound deadening material in your daily driving? I have been considering doing some deadening in my girlfriend's Fit. Once on a trip, I noticed a difference when we had about 100 lbs of watermelons in the back, and I can definitely tell the difference when there are more people in the car. It made me second guess myself. Maybe I'm just spoiled by my V8...

Great looking install so far!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Let me put it to you this way - when I started the first sheet - I noticed a hall sounding echo in the car - once I got all the way back to the trunk it sounded quiet - now with the carpet in it's night and day! - Spring 2009 when I go to do the headliner and the remaining pannels not done now - It should be even more quiet!


----------



## WolfSong (Aug 16, 2008)

Really loving the install dude.

Took a fit out for a test drive... was tempted but I don't do rear beam suspensions. Wound up picking up a Civic Si instead. Had the "edge" I was looking for over the wife's EX. 

Fit was still a nice car and surprisingly comfortable and nicely appointed for the price.


----------



## gokiburi (Jul 20, 2007)

This is excellent work, and you really pay a lot of attention to detail! I hope to use some of the knowledge you shared when I do my Fit install soon. 
A question - was the reason that you removed the white fan/blower piece behind the glove box because it was in the way of running your 0/1 power cable through the firewall?

Thanks.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

gokiburi said:


> This is excellent work, and you really pay a lot of attention to detail! I hope to use some of the knowledge you shared when I do my Fit install soon.
> A question - was the reason that you removed the white fan/blower piece behind the glove box because it was in the way of running your 0/1 power cable through the firewall?
> 
> Thanks.


yes the fan was in the way but I could of easily put it thought the grey gromet. I chose to go the proper way!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Here's whats been happening since December:

Start and finish of the amp rack


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Sold the Eclipse Cd7200mkII moving on to digital territory:


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Took advantage of Hybrid Audio's Trade in offer - from Focal K2Power series









































































Morel Ultimo 12" with Aluminum ring


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## gokiburi (Jul 20, 2007)

Man, I am loving this install! Keep the updates coming, AVIDEDTR!


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Dude your fit keeps getting more and more impressive, what made you decided to switch out the focals for the Hybrids? And what will you be doing as far a subs are concerned? Oh and I had a feeling you be changing out the eclipse for an Alpine at some point!


----------



## Shod (Oct 6, 2008)

Thats is a good idea with the plexi plates I think that it is real clean looking. One question though why did you run your wires for the mids and highs along the head liner?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

gokiburi said:


> Man, I am loving this install! Keep the updates coming, AVIDEDTR!


Thanks - more coming next week! Tweeters arrive in the next 48hours



Thrill_House said:


> Dude your fit keeps getting more and more impressive, what made you decided to switch out the focals for the Hybrids? And what will you be doing as far a subs are concerned? Oh and I had a feeling you be changing out the eclipse for an Alpine at some point!


How's your car going...your right as for Alpine change...It was a difficult decision...I lost many days of sleep...I wish alpine made a dead head with optical out and ipod controls. Wishfully thinking. If your going to finals in March we should ride down together!



Shod said:


> Thats is a good idea with the plexi plates I think that it is real clean looking. One question though why did you run your wires for the mids and highs along the head liner?


I'm thinking of redoing the battery - It works but not secure as I'd like

It was the simplest route to go plus there is enough wiring down below with 3 air bag controllers. I was able to attach clips and secure it to the metal above....I wish I had photos...my Nikon DSLR failed...The Flash Card died and I didn't get a replacement for 3 days!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Thrill_House said:


> And what will you be doing as far a subs are concerned? !


Morel Ultimo 12"


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey do you still need a hookup for an alternator? I just a ordered a high output unit from SVA power products down in brantford for my civic. He had a gm unit that will work and will give me 100amp at idle and 160 peak for under 300.00 with free shipping. Let me know if you want his contact info.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

double post


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Thrill_House said:


> Hey do you still need a hookup for an alternator? I just a ordered a high output unit from SVA power products down in brantford for my civic. He had a gm unit that will work and will give me 100amp at idle and 160 peak for under 300.00 with free shipping. Let me know if you want his contact info.


not sure just yet....the local mechanic said I did but with B+ and B- 0/1 runs from bat back voltage is holding up. the lowest I saw at idle was 13.94....14.57 highway!

Can't afford it right now....plus if I'm going to replace the alt...i'd might as well do it when or if it dies!

Thanks


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

I've never thought of using tape around the motor to steady the wire.


Thanks!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Inferno333 said:


> I've never thought of using tape around the motor to steady the wire.
> Thanks!


Anytime....another backup in case something is to go wrong! (knockonwood)


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

L1v2's are here


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Love the install man,
Lookin Good!! Real Good!!
Keep it up


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Day with my router.....


----------



## 98RedGT (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks great - how do you like the K2Ps?


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Man you and everyone I know seems to be going with HAT speakers, I hope I can still stack up at finals this year with my Cantons.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Thrill_House said:


> Man you and everyone I know seems to be going with HAT speakers, I hope I can still stack up at finals this year with my Cantons.


What day are you leaving? You will do great looking forward to seeing a familiar face. PM you contact info so we can meet up


----------



## cbs1013 (Feb 16, 2009)

*No Updates In a While..*

Hows this coming? Just got my 09 Fit Sport and am gearing up for an install in a month or so. You've given me some really good ideas and I look forward to seeing how your system is all finished.:thumbsup:


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Sorry everyone I'm been wrapped up with this install for the past 8 weeks.

I'll post finished photos after Spring Break...See you all down there!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Great Idea on the 3sixty's. That give you the op to go 4 way front active with stereo sub channels if you want. Lots of flex with that.

The bitone I have will only do 4 way total including the sub. I have considered using the bitone to take car of the main setup and sub with the clarion 9255 to take care of the rear speakers. But if I go the way I want I will only be able to use the bit one. But a 4 way stereo setup should be very nice. Only time will tell


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Looking for an Audison LRx 4.5 and selling my Audison LRx 2.4 - PM me asap


----------



## cbs1013 (Feb 16, 2009)

hey, i really like that ground block, where u get it? I have my fit cleaned out and am doing the deadening and everything now. Prob wont get to the actual install for another few weeks but want to get power and grounds squared away.


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Installs looking great man. I will looking out for this.

Keep the pics comin'


----------



## CarlosGomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice work so far man!
Keep the pics comming.
I´m buying myself a Fit over here in Brazil, and this build log might come in handy!


----------



## CarlosGomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice work so far man!
Keep the pics comming.
I´m buying myself a Fit over here in Brazil, and this build log might come in handy!


----------



## sheepdog (Jul 12, 2005)

Any more pictures of the 3 ways up front (installed)?


----------

